# JTR Speakers Captivator 118HT Discussion Thread



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

JTR Speakers Captivator 118HT

By Jim Wilson (theJman)

​

Do you crave pervasive bass, constant output which is seemingly never more than a hairsbreadth below the surface of everything you listen to? If so, the JTR Captivator 118HT may not be the subwoofer for you because it doesn't play that game. The overall appearance could suggest unrefined or ostentatious to some, but that couldn't be any further from the truth. This subwoofer is designed for those who relish a more subdued approach, who appreciate a subtle and textured sound. It can be relaxed, almost calm even, but don't take that to mean weak because it has teeth and it's not afraid to show them at a moments notice; it can and will bite when provoked. Virtually unflappable, the Captivator 118HT never seemed phased by what I threw at it, all the while sneering in contempt as I tried in vain to trip it up. Placid, yet with a mean right hook when warranted, the JTR Captivator 118HT evinced itself to me as a subwoofer tour-de-force.


*For the full review Click Here​*​


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Cut and dry looks for sure. My only concern would be the class D amp. Other than that I bet that thing would make for one very nice HT sub.

Wonder how it would handle organ music.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I believe the lowest fundamental note on an organ is 16Hz. If so, the 118HT should do fine because the port is tuned to 17Hz.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi Jim. I have a few thoughts about your review. 1st, our music catalogs are probably more similar than not. As I've said before, I love how core was mastered/recorded. Dead and bloated has a very complex set of bass textures and can easily be turned to mush. I also use another song from core, piece of pie. During the chorus especially, it has the coolest bass line ever, complete with a walking part, slides, and power chords. It's another one that's easy to mess up. 2nd, I think you did a great job describing how the captivator came to life in your room. Your words were poignant, and concise, and I really felt like I could hear/feel it in my space. Well done! Lastly however, I feel like that might be the ugliest piece of gear I've ever seen. I'd rather spend the night in a clothing optional retirement home than look at it. I feel like 1500 dollars should get a nicer finish than DIY line-x. Even the ugly vinyl on pro cabinets would be nicer. I realize the price is a bargain, and other finishes are available for up charge but that just seems tacky to me. Anyway, this very good review comes at a good time since I'm window shopping for subs right now. And it's tax season!!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff Permanian (Sep 26, 2009)

The finish is actually a specially formulated lacquer paint that is designed to be non light reflective for dedicated home theaters. For those with non dedicated rooms, we offer a high end solution by customizing the speakers to our customers desires and even custom match their decor.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeff, thanks for the pics. The do seem much more elegant. I think the drivers look nicer too. What exactly is different with them, besides the surround? I wouldn't mind seeing how a pair would fit in my room. For whatever reason, the picture Jim posted just didn't agree with me. His words however, did!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff Permanian (Sep 26, 2009)

The pictures of the veneered cabinets are of Captivator 1400 which has an upgraded driver and larger amplifier.


----------



## Jeff Permanian (Sep 26, 2009)

We are introducing a new Captivator 118/218 with 240oz magnets (was 215oz), increased motor strength (185 vs 160), stronger/better damped cone and 5mm more inward clearance.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Jeff;

Thanks for letting us know that you made this upgrade.

Relative to the 118HT I reviewed, what does the new driver give your customers? Additional output and/or depth, lower distortion, some combination of one or more of those? Just want to be certain the readers have a clear understanding of what the performance characteristics of this update are. Has the retail price been changed because of the enhanced driver or is it still $1299?


----------



## Jeff Permanian (Sep 26, 2009)

theJman said:


> Jeff;
> 
> Thanks for letting us know that you made this upgrade.
> 
> Relative to the 118HT I reviewed, what does the new driver give your customers? Additional output and/or depth, lower distortion, some combination of one or more of those? Just want to be certain the readers have a clear understanding of what the performance characteristics of this update are. Has the retail price been changed because of the enhanced driver or is it still $1299?


The extra clearances as well as other improvements makes it so you can't make it misbehave plus the extra motor strength and better cone improve the sound quality a bit. The cost remains the same.


----------



## Jeff Permanian (Sep 26, 2009)

We just introduced a new Captivator 118HT and there is a pre-order sale going on them.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Jeff, perhaps you can give some detail about what's changed. That way potential buyers will have an understanding of the differences between the unit I reviewed and the new version.


----------

